# NEW TAMRON LENSES 16-300mm VC & 28-300mm VC



## hemidesign (Feb 6, 2014)

16-300mm (crop cameras) 28-300mm (full frame),.. wow!

Let see here.. 

http://www.tamron.com.hk/NewDevelopmentAnnouncement.htm


----------



## axtstern (Feb 6, 2014)

Interesting, don't care for the 30mm more at the long end but the 2mm on the other side.


----------

